# Drinking wine with IBS-C, is it possible?



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi - I suffer from IBS-C and have been for about 5 years now. I go through the usual periods of no movement, then a huge scene of sweating, PAIN, and then relief. In btw that time, I'm fine for a few days then I get tons of gas, I bloat, and I pass gas that smells awful and am in great PAIN. when it gets really bad i even do that in my sleep. I have tried meds, I've changed my diet. but same results. But my question is this, to fellow suffers...have you all stop drinking wine and such? i still drink sometimes but not alot. red wine seems to help me go. Does anyone else experience this and do you think i should just stop drinking, would it help?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Alcohol tends to loosen the stool so it makes the "bad foods" for IBS list because it can make diarrhea worse.However foods that can make diarrhea worse tend to help those with constipation so you have to take those lists of foods that read like all IBSers should avoid them with a grain of salt.Drinking more than a glass or two a day can cause other health problems so you should limit consumption because of that, not because of your IBS-C.K.


----------



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I am just concerned about the weekend dinner parties. Don't want to make matters worse for me by having a glass of wine on the weekends. Good to know a glass won't make it worse. At least for now.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

You'd think as wine is made from grapes that it would be good for C - would that be correct or not?


----------



## sally-p (Nov 1, 2001)

HI: I have IBS-C and here is what works for me. First of all, I gave up wine for 5 years. I didn't do any better. Then one night someone gave me a glass of German wine. It was great and didn't cause any problem. Then I tried some domestic wines, and that is very subjective. Cheap wine is not good. You have to buy something in the $10 range. I personally buy Berringer Founders Estate or Kendall-Jackson chardonnay. I drink a little red, not much a Shirah from time to time. Cheap wine is "injected" with alcohol. The better ones are fermented. I drink my one glass or two between my meds. It helps relax you and helps with the constipation. I hope this helps you. Sally-P


----------



## Char28w (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanku for you for your story. It really helps me to learn that other people go through similar issues. I have considered stop drinking wine as well, but it calms me and i enjoy the test of a good wine. I also agree with the cheap vs expensive. I drink mostly red shriaz Bin555. Its smooth and not too strong. Thx again...all stories and advice are welcome!!


----------

